Ask HN: What markets are small right now but will be big in 5 years? - matulko
======
AnimalMuppet
Attention (as an actual, formal market)?

Self-driving car rental? (The self-driving matters - it can drive itself to
your door. Today, if my car dies and I need a rental, I have to get myself to
the rental car place, which is hard _since my car doesn 't work_. And yes, I
know that Enterprise delivers, but that takes two people and two cars. That's
expensive. A self-driving car would be cheaper.)

Concerts? (I don't mean concert tickets. I mean a market where fans in
different cities bid against each other for their favorite acts to come to
their town.)

